# Best way to tap washer tank?



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

I have a stage 2 W/M kit that I am about to install on my car now that I am done with my supercharger.
I would like to tap my European 5.5L washer tank as it will hold MUCH more than the small tank that comes with the kit plus the fact that it has a level sensor in it.
So the W/M kit comes with a tap that attaches to the bottom of the tank. I am sure it has to be sealed to the tank somehow. What type of sealant is supposed to be used? I believe I read somewhere not to use silicone because of the reactions between silicone and methanol.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Best way to tap washer tank? (fixmy59bug)*

The Snow performance kits come with a methonal resistant sealant. It is used on the nozzle threads and the bulkhead that you are about to install. I believe the sealant is called goop.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Best way to tap washer tank? (Fast VW)*

It probably can't get much easier than this.








http://www.alcohol-injection.c....html


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Best way to tap washer tank? (MKII16v)*

Fast, Thank you very much. I after doing some research, I found the best stuff to use is "Automotive GOOP". The automotive formula is methanol resistant.
I found it at my local autozone and used it. Seems to be holding up pretty well so far. Then again it has only been 3 days. LOL.
MKIII, While it is true, you can use that fitting, If you had read my whole post, you would have understood that I had the bulkhead fitting. I just needed a way to seal it. Thanks for trying though.








Now I gotta figure out if I am quenching my flame.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ghetto...


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

thats what I did until I get my 5.5L


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (badbidet)*

When you do get your 5.5L, The best place to tap it is just below and to the left of the water level sensor. That gives you plenty of room for the line to come straight out (into the space behind the bumper). It also triggers the "washer fluid low" light well before you actually run out of fluid. So your pump never runs dry.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

I used the self sealing adapter that came with the Devils Own Stage 2 kit:
http://www.alcohol-injection.c...1e33e
I drilled a hole in the spot where the headlight washer pump would go:








-Cad


----------

